# Local Woodpile



## webbie (Nov 20, 2005)

Right on my street - such a nice New England scene...especially since there is no snow yet (it's forecast for Thanksgiving day!).


----------



## Mike Wilson (Nov 21, 2005)

Now that's the way to do it.  I wonder how many cord he has under there.  Very nice... 
-- MW


----------



## Eric Johnson (Nov 21, 2005)

Looks like about 3.5 full cords to me.


----------

